# answer soon please: lower back/abdomen aching 28 weeks



## mamagoose (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm 28 weeks tomorrow (first pregnancy) and things have been going well. In the last couple of hours, my lower abdomen and lower back have begun to really ache -- like the kind of consistent ache you get with your period (not intermittent, sharp cramping). It feels like there's a vise wrapping around my lower body around my back and lower abdomen. Should I worry or is this just normal aches and pains of pregnancy? It's also not the occasional tightening/balling-up contraction -- this is a definite ache that's different than other aches I've had so far.

Any thoughts or insight would be helpful and much appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I would call your OB or MW or just go to the ER and make sure things are okay. 28 weeks is normal to feel tighting but they should not be painful at all. The lower back ache and abdomen pain is not normal either. Sure we get back aches but if it fells like a vise wraped around you- you need to be looked at.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

That sounds like it could be a PTL symptom. Have you tried timing the contractions you are having? Drink a quart of water (I'm not kidding) if possible, and lay on your left side, and see if the contractions settle down. In the meantime, you might want to call your practitioner. I hope it isn't anything, but you're better safe than sorry.

Crayon, I hate to disagree, but BH contrax can be painful, or quite intense, and still not making any cervical changes at all. Mine were painful, just not as painful as labor pains.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

Mamagoose,







we're due at just about the same time. I had this exact symptom about 10 days ago and I was v. anxious (I have a history of m/c) I called my mw and she told me that it was likely nothing to worry about, probably the uterus stretching. She suggested that I drink lots & lots of water & lie down & take it easy (like Lousli suggests). She told me to call her back if the pain got REALLY bad (not a very clear kind of instruction). In my case it lasted about 12 hours and went away on it's own & I've been fine ever since. (I'm 28.5 weeks right now). She also suggested taking a bath which I found helped too.








I know it can be scary, I hope it goes away soon. I would call someone if it doesn't go away or gets worse.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

If your really worried ... go talk to your doctor/midwife (expert) and discuss your concerns. If nothing else - it will put your mind at ease.

I rekon your baby is just fine and that you are having practice contractions, or 'Braxton Hicks'. Really, I do.

Even if you have a history of miscarriage (as do I) you must know that at 28 weeks miscarriage is impossible. This is not to say that your fetus is immortal or that nothing can go wrong now, but it is to reassure you that you need not be worrying about your history of miscarriage now - you've passes that point and odds are great that everything is just fine.

If it's not Braxton Hicks then I think the baby is laying in an awkward position (it will move, don't worry) and causing you pain. This happened when I was preg with ds (now 2.5) and I felt like I had taken a direct fall on my tail bone for about a week!!!

Hope this helps ... I got good vibes about you and your babe.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Sorry I didnt mean to say that pain is not normals- but the "there's a vise wrapping around my lower body around my back and lower abdomen" Just kinda scared me.

I do remember when I was between 28-32 weeks with DD (I can remember how long I was) but when she went from head up to head down I thought I was going to die- It hurt very bad, enough I wondered if I sould go to the hospital- and I am pretty anti-hospital.... So perhaps your baby is just moving! But if you are worried call your care provider


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

Don't want to be the only worry wart, but whenever you have symptoms like those you describe you should check with your care provider to be sure things are ok. Hopefully they will be, but there could be problems. I went into PTL with my first at 25 weeks and it turned out I had been "ignoring" symptoms for a day as everyone told me "not to worry about it, its normal"....luckily I was able to keep baby in a bit longer, but finding out sooner might have helped us a bit...so my advise is to err on the side of caution when you are pregnant. better safe than sorry....

maria


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

I would get it checked. Just to be on the safe side. I felt the same way and I was ignoring it and it turned out to be PTL. If it's nothing... you have nothing to worry about and you can ease your mind, worry/stress can make it worse. Lay down, drink lots and see how many you have then call your midwife or doctor and see what they have to say.

If it is just BH you can take a big warm wet towel scented with lavender EO lay it on your belly and get some chux or piddle pads to lay over the towel to help the rest of you stay dry and keep the heat in. They used to do this to me when I was hospitalized with PTL to help ease the contractions. Maybe also talk to your healthcare provider about the possiblity of increasing your magnesium intake. It is standard here for anyone with intense BH to give fizzy alkaseltzer like magnesium tablets to help... it did for me.

Hang in there.

Olivia


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your helpful replies. The vise-like aching went away a couple of hours later and has not returned, so I'm not sure what it was but all seems to be ok and baby boy has been moving tons as he usually does. I do have the occasional Braxton-Hicks contractions (1-2 per day very briefly), but nothing else unusual has happened. I have my next appt. this week and will be sure to check it out then. In the meantime -- I appreciate all of your input. Thanks!!


----------

